# Renting fields to beekeeper



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know if that's what you call it or not.

We're interested in having a beekeeper place hives on our property but don't know what is considered "fair" payment. We are being offered 24lbs of honey at the end of the season in exchange for having the bees here.

That seems like a lot of honey to me, but what do I know? That's why I'm here asking you guys.:rock: How many hives/colonies would he have to place for that much honey? What kind of questions should we ask of the beekeeper?

We have about 13 acres of alfalfa/grass hayfield to offer. What do you think? Good deal or keep looking?

Oh, I should also mention that the beekeeper sells only raw, uncooked local honey and that's what he'll have for us off our fields.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

most of my yards i give 60 pounds of bottled honey but it all depends on
the yard what its worth some can be more trouble than they are worth
to put bees in access,flooding,critters other forage and water all can have an impact on what the bee yard is worth to a beekeeper also here in california
neighbors can be a problem.

on the other hand i know of 1000 dollars a year being paid for some yards
large holding capacity and all weather truck access could put the value
up there.

there is another yard i had i just did not want to put bees there anymore because
it was often flooded and where the owner wanted me to put them was
right on the edge of a field and weeds/blackberries were always a problem
and at the most i could only fit about 20 colonies in there but it was
a good honey yard for a small beekeeping operation.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds like a decent deal to me - you both benefit after all


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

The value is kinda regional. Ask around your area. 
Sounds good to me...


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

around here it is generaly 1 pound per hive.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> What kind of questions should we ask of the beekeeper?


This article is written from the perspective of pollination contracts, but it has a list of items that should prompt some questions, e.g., how many hives, access to hives, liability issues, etc.
http://www.beeculture.com/storycms/index.cfm?cat=Story&recordID=634


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have to pay to have bees brought to my property. We have 13 acres of wild flowers and 3 1/2 acres of Market Garden. The president of the local bee club brings two hives every year. I could take a lot more hives if it meant I wouldn't have to pay and I could have a jar or two of honey .
Linda


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

Some places give me a check to encourage me to stay. Some places I give them a little honey if I get some and none if I don't.


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm working a deal to till a lady's garden twice for payment...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We start at 12 pounds of honey if we set a minium of 6 colonies on the property. If we place more than that we give the land owner as much as they ask for with in reason. No one has asked for more than 24 pounds.

We have two yards where they take none for some reason.

Contact David Anthony here for more information.

http://michiganbees.org/

 Al


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

The beekeeper could just as easily go your neighbor's, put the bees there, and you would get nothing. Unless there are many hives and will be taking up lots of haying space, you get free honey, the beekeeper gets to keep his bees somewhere, and if you have a garden or orchard you will have better pollination.

I'm just not sure what you will do with 24 pounds of honey though!


----------



## yellowsprings (Feb 1, 2006)

I would certainly take that offer! 24 lbs of liquid gold is a great deal! 

You can use that honey by baking with it or giving it away in smaller jars as gifts. If he gives you raw honey, it will never go bad as long as you keep it in the right conditions. I still have about 30 lbs leftover from my hives.


----------

